# Dang Flats....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So, today is not riding day for me, but I took the Ghetto-Blade for a spin around the ghetto.

I'm sucking this roadie's wheel in a comfortable pace but I start feeling the rear moving under me in the turns and a loud buzzing.

I look down and lo and behold! Effing tyre is loosing pressure!!! :incazzato:

So, back home... Dang.

I think I'll give tubeless a go. I've flatted like 4 times in a year, when I had flatted once in 3 years! 

I may start the ghetto-tubeless with 20" tubes and I'll try to seal the thing with something from the auto shop... hey, it works for my car's tyres!

Just for the sake of clarification, it was not my light-ghey Schwalbes... but the freaking Spesh Roll-X. The two flats I've had on the Schwalbe, no tyre would have survived to them, unless dual ply, maybe... but I'm not riding supertanker anchors not even paid.

End of rant.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Aw come on, we know it was a Kenda!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

juts put some big bettys on and forget about it


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nah... Just fill them with dry-fast cement and forget about flats....


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

What kind of reputation do Fat Alberts have?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> What kind of reputation do Fat Alberts have?


I have one that I use as a front wheel and I really like it. I haven't flattened it. I used it when I had the Stumpjumper a while ago, and I put it recently back on the Viento, no problem so far.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Getting a pinch flat up front is pretty hard


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Getting a pinch flat up front is pretty hard


Yup... fortunately most of those are slow leaking ones, unless you have banged it hard. They give you time to assess the situation and call it a day.

If you manage to blow up a front, then you'd have more worries than just a flat.

Of course, shait happens.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have only pinchflatted up front once, and I did a medium sized flatspot on the rim.

Note to myself: Harsh stepdown landing into a rock is not good.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have only pinchflatted up front once, and I did a medium sized flatspot on the rim.
> 
> Note to myself: Harsh stepdown landing into a rock is not good.


I can't even remember... I think I was at MTY (circa 2001) and a thorn got my front... twice.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I have one that I use as a front wheel and I really like it. I haven't flattened it. I used it when I had the Stumpjumper a while ago, and I put it recently back on the Viento, no problem so far.


Do They wear out fast?

What about grip wise? Where do they perform best?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Do They wear out fast?
> 
> What about grip wise? Where do they perform best?


Well, I could say that I've had the FA since late 2004 and it's still pretty good, but I didn't use it for a while. I think it last more than the Nevegals, just the sidewalls present wear use, but nothing to worry (for now).

I don't know how it performs as a rear tire, but as a front it's very good, On mud it gets soaked in it, but what tire doesn't? I think that it's a good overall tire. And dirt cheap, I think I bought it at 200 pesos at Viansi back in the day, and it's not the wire version, so it's pretty nice.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, I could say that I've had the FA since late 2004 and it's still pretty good, but I didn't use it for a while. I think it last more than the Nevegals, just the sidewalls present wear use, but nothing to worry (for now).
> 
> I don't know how it performs as a rear tire, but as a front it's very good, On mud it gets soaked in it, but what tire doesn't? I think that it's a good overall tire. And dirt cheap, I think I bought it at 200 pesos at Viansi back in the day, and it's not the wire version, so it's pretty nice.


I saw them at 250 at a place thats why they kinda caught my attention, I read in the review section that the sidewalls fade out like crazy in the sun though. and I´m not willing to do just night riding just to keep em looking nice and fresh


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> I saw them at 250 at a place thats why they kinda caught my attention, I read in the review section that the sidewalls fade out like crazy in the sun though. and I´m not willing to do just night riding just to keep em looking nice and fresh


No problem, just before you start, soak them in mud so that the mud creates a natural environment-friendly cover so that the sun doesn't get into the rubber.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No problem, just before you start, soak them in mud so that the mud creates a natural environment-friendly cover so that the sun doesn't get into the rubber.


Kinda like in Sharzenneger´s movie PREDATOR 

Thanks for the advice Bro.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

You must go tubeless. I have been using tubeless for years and guess what..... Zero Flats....

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp said:


> So, today is not riding day for me, but I took the Ghetto-Blade for a spin around the ghetto.
> 
> I'm sucking this roadie's wheel in a comfortable pace but I start feeling the rear moving under me in the turns and a loud buzzing.
> 
> ...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> You must go tubeless. I have been using tubeless for years and guess what..... Zero Flats....
> 
> ...


What about thorns do you need to pull them out in order for the tire to seal?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> You must go tubeless. I have been using tubeless for years and guess what..... Zero Flats....
> 
> ...


Yes, I will... I have to wear out a couple non-UST tyres that I have and then I'll get a couple UST's and Stans' it... Or maybe get UST rims, I don't know yet. But for sure I'll go tubeless.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yes, I will... I have to wear out a couple non-UST tyres that I have and then I'll get a couple UST's and Stans' it... Or maybe get UST rims, I don't know yet. But for sure I'll go tubeless.


I am thinking the same...but I have some many non UST tires around


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yes, I will... I have to wear out a couple non-UST tyres that I have and then I'll get a couple UST's and Stans' it... Or maybe get UST rims, I don't know yet. But for sure I'll go tubeless.


I thought tubeless was ghey...but the type of ghayness not even you would try


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> What about thorns do you need to pull them out in order for the tire to seal?


I add some tubeless sealant when the tyres are installed and that´s it. Forget about flats !. 
Sometimes, the tyres can lose pressure but you never have to interrupt a ride in the middle of nowhere.

Cheers,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I thought tubeless was ghey...but the type of ghayness not even you would try


Well... I think gheyness caught me...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> I add some tubeless sealant when the tyres are installed and that´s it. Forget about flats !.
> Sometimes, the tyres can lose pressure but you never have to interrupt a ride in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Cheers,


Cool deal, Now can You get Stans on this side of the border? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Cool deal, Now can You get Stans on this side of the border? :thumbsup:


Abel has it.... I don't know if any store.

tribu.com.mx has the Eclipse kit (DT's tubeless conversion).


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> Abel has it.... I don't know if any store.
> 
> tribu.com.mx has the Eclipse kit (DT's tubeless conversion).


Thanks once again Mr. Warp


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... I think gheyness caught me...


Too many hours on the saddle can jeopardize a man´s manhood   

Thats why rides above 20 minutes are not recomendable by The secretaria de Salubridad y Asistencia. :nono: :


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Thanks once again Mr. Warp


I just found out that you can order it from Crazy Cat (somewhere in Chihuahua... Juarez???) too. They have the full kit and the sealant only.

It should be pretty popular up there... I can recall Rimugu uses it too.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok thanks again, It must be too many Huizaches on dryland,

I was thinking on ordering it from Jenson a long with the UST tires but i dont know if there could be any restrictions to cross the border on that kind of products


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't think there's a problem with that.

BTW, glad you received the brake adapter!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I don't think there's a problem with that.
> 
> BTW, glad you received the brake adapter!


Yeah I got it already Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------

